# CM9 Kernel Crashing Apps



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

So with the kernel crashing bug that Titanium backup shows I wanted to make a thread about other offenders as well. This is Not a complaining thread... its so we can hopefully lessen the amount of "this app won't work...why?" Threads.

Ill add to the OP as often as I can. Of course I think all will be root apps, I believe root permissions is the only way to access it. If you find a old version or something that works be sure to post it up!

Here's the list:

Titanium Backup
AdFree
DroidMote Server

Please keep in mind these apps don't FC... the reboot your device. Please don't post about apps that crash/don't load/FC. Maybe the CM team can find a commonality with these apps and find a fix

As always thanks CM for all the hard work!!!

Sent From My ICS HP Touchpad


----------



## Motoki (Dec 30, 2011)

Titanium 4.0.2 seems to work. It grabbed root permissions and haven't had it crash on me yet. They must have changed something between then and the current version but I have no idea what.

*ETA sorry I got my version #s mixed up. I apologize.


----------



## dtugg (Nov 1, 2011)

Photoshop Touch.


----------



## ExodusC (Jun 27, 2011)

SetCPU and OS Monitor (in root mode) gave me crashes and reboots.

Sent from my HP TouchPad via Tapatalk.


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Sep 8, 2011)

dtugg said:


> Photoshop Touch.


That, and splashtop HD.

I would love to see this fixed - PS touch would be great for the photo work i am doing. If there are any logs we can get, please say so!


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

Before posting that a root app doesn't work, install Superuser 3.0.7 from http://androidsu.com/superuser/ and try it again. Since updating to this ICS-compatible version, I haven't had any root-based apps crash on me.

Also, I can't comment on Splashtop HD since I don't have it, but regular Splashtop works fine for me.


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Sep 8, 2011)

Executor said:


> Before posting that a root app doesn't work, install Superuser 3.0.7 from http://androidsu.com/superuser/ and try it again. Since updating to this ICS-compatible version, I haven't had any root-based apps crash on me.
> 
> Also, I can't comment on Splashtop HD since I don't have it, but regular Splashtop works fine for me.


Given that the two apps i mentioned are not using that, i doubt it is the source of the issue.......


----------



## NoMadMan (Nov 6, 2011)

Photoshop Touch still crashes even with the "new" su binary. Root Explorer also reboots the OS 1 out of 4x using it, and mainly on copy/paste/move operation.

Android OS Monitor does not crash on mine (hiding root system process or otherwise). Set CPU has always worked. and have it set to 1.78GHz with multiple profiles.


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

Divine_Madcat said:


> Given that the two apps i mentioned are not using that, i doubt it is the source of the issue.......


Hence why I specified 'root apps'.


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Sep 8, 2011)

Executor said:


> Hence why I specified 'root apps'.


But my point was, is that if ALL of these apps are rebooting the phone, then the source of the issue is likely shared; thus, it cannot be SU. No doubt a newer SU is better, but for the course of this discussion...


----------



## NoMadMan (Nov 6, 2011)

http://ergh.org/cmtp/index2.htm



> *Known issues with no fix:*
> 
> Root based and kernel dependent apps (Titanium, Splashtop, Photoshop, etc) will definitely crash. Don't run them.


discussion mute...


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

I see what you're saying. I must be lucky, then. None of the apps I've tried have rebooted the phone entirely, only force closed. Updating SU fixed most of them, since most of the ones FCing needed root permissions. Also, I had no issues with AdFree (version 0.8.43, from the Market).


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Sep 8, 2011)

NoMadMan said:


> http://ergh.org/cmtp/index2.htm
> 
> discussion mute...


The term is "moot" (unless you want this discussion to have no volume..), and no, its not.

WHile it has no fix right now, there is certainly no harm i gathering the applications that exhibit their behavior, either for debugging or just informational purposes. You can't fix what you dont know is broken...

ugg.. even more teasing... my nook runs ps just fine...


----------



## NoMadMan (Nov 6, 2011)

It's still mute since it isn't even an alpha yet. I personally think cm was pressured to release this pre-alpha.


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

*mute *[myoot]
*adjective*
1. silent; refraining from speech or utterance.
2. not emitting or having sound of any kind.
3. incapable of speech; dumb.
4. (of letters) silent; not pronounced.
5. _Law:_ (of a person who has been arraigned) making no pleaor giving an irrelevant response when arraigned, or refusingto stand trial (used chiefly in the phrase to stand mute ).
*noun*
7. a person incapable of speech.
8. an actor whose part is confined to dumb show.
9. _Law:_ a person who stands mute when arraigned.
10. Also called sordino. a mechanical device of variousshapes and materials for muffling the tone of a musicalinstrument.
11. _Phonetics:_ a stop.​
*moot *[moot]
_*adjective*_
1. open to discussion or debate; debatable; doubtful: a moot point.
2. of little or no practical value or meaning; purely academic.
3. _Chiefly Law:_ not actual; theoretical; hypothetical.
_*verb*_ _(used with object)_
4. to present or introduce (any point, subject, project, etc.) for discussion.
5. to reduce or remove the practical significance of; make purely theoretical or academic.
6. _Archaic:_ to argue (a case), especially in a mock court.
_*noun*_
7. an assembly of the people in early England exercising political, administrative, and judicial powers.
8. an argument or discussion, especially of a hypothetical legal case.
9. _Obsolete:_ a debate, argument, or discussion.


----------



## DanWilson (Oct 1, 2011)

Its on mute? Oh gawd I've lost my remote...


----------



## NoMadMan (Nov 6, 2011)

huh? i **** hear you

-- Sent from my TouchPad


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Guys get the thread back on track & leave nitpicking of simple grammatical inconsistencies somewhere else.


----------



## ace9988 (Jan 18, 2012)

Motoki said:


> Titanium 4.3.1 seems to work. It grabbed root permissions and haven't had it crash on me yet. They must have changed something between then and the current version but I have no idea what.


thanks for that...the newest 4.7 version isn't working on this alpha 0


----------



## rogabean (Jan 17, 2012)

Splashtop works for me fine, despite other root apps giving grief. Splashtop HD however has problems.

It all seems hit or miss to me because the first time I installed Splashtop rebooted everytime. Second install it's fine (just not HD version - so I refunded that one quick)


----------



## NoTolerance (Dec 30, 2011)

Executor said:


> Before posting that a root app doesn't work, install Superuser 3.0.7 from http://androidsu.com/superuser/ and try it again. Since updating to this ICS-compatible version, I haven't had any root-based apps crash on me.


Ironically, this new SU keeps crashing my TP.


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

NoTolerance said:


> Ironically, this new SU keeps crashing my TP.


also, that version of SU is the same version thats currently available on the market


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

Thank you for posting the apps that are crashing the kernel. However, it would be nice to also have logs to accompany this.
If the touchpad crashes and reboots you can still get a log for previous boots. The bootloader saves the last 4 boots.
To access these you will need to boot into webos recovery either with moboot or by holding down volume up while rebooting.
Once you get a USB symbol you will want to connect the Touchpad to your PC.

Next you will need to access the touchpad bootloader. From a terminal you can run "novaterm" or if you do not have it installed, "novacom -t open tty://0"
This will give you a new prompt where you can enter "klog #" where # is 0-3. Each number designates a previous kernel log.
Once you find the one that has the crash you can simply enter "reboot" and the TouchPad will reboot to moboot.


----------



## NoTolerance (Dec 30, 2011)

You want those posted to the bug report page I assume?


----------



## dalingrin (Aug 21, 2011)

Here is fine until we do something different with the bug list page.


----------



## NoTolerance (Dec 30, 2011)

Is there a way to pipe the output to a file?


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for the info. When i get home tonight, i will reinstall PS touch, reboot, and immediately run it to get you a clean log.


----------



## NoTolerance (Dec 30, 2011)

SU 3.0.7 Crash: http://pastebin.com/EsNCaakd


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

once we know which one has the crash(in my case all of them do....) how do we get the text out? win7 command prompt doesnt seem to want to let me copy the whole thing


----------



## brotbuexe (Oct 14, 2011)

LCD Density Modder Pro crashes too Pastebin


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

mooja said:


> once we know which one has the crash(in my case all of them do....) how do we get the text out? win7 command prompt doesnt seem to want to let me copy the whole thing


Been a while since I've used a windows DOS prompt much, but isn't there a command to pipe output to a text file?

Sent from my HP Touchpad running ICS


----------



## mooja (Aug 25, 2011)

Redflea said:


> Been a while since I've used a windows DOS prompt much, but isn't there a command to pipe output to a text file?
> 
> Sent from my HP Touchpad running ICS


yeah im an idiot. (dig on myself, for not remembering how to pipe data in windows, not a dig on redflea lol)

http://pastebin.com/b8mKmMUM

theres my crash. all i did was boot, open to firefox beta, go back to the home screen, open firefox beta again, waited about 45 seconds until moboot came up and went to webos recovery to pull the logs.

and for anyone who needs to know "novacom -t open tty://0 > log.txt" got me the output. do it without the > log.txt part first since it wont output what you need on screen, but it will end up in the file


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Sep 8, 2011)

Well, its not really different from the other posts (same crash), but here is the paste from my try of Photoshop..

http://pastebin.com/w7ThfWkj


----------



## Divine_Madcat (Sep 8, 2011)

DAl - any more logs or info we can provide to help with this issue?


----------



## green (Sep 2, 2011)

I finally tracked this issue today (happened to be already fixed upstream too). Affected apps are of the type that run something in background (as in another process) for a brief period of time, mostly this is used for su.

The fixed kernel binary is coming likely tomorrow. The impatient ones can just cherrypick this commit into their kernel source: https://www.codeaurora.org/gitweb/quic/la/?p=kernel/msm.git;a=commit;h=4283e1715bde56cf28643dc7a34d7ee31adf99c6

Enjoy.


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

green said:


> I finally tracked this issue today (happened to be already fixed upstream too). Affected apps are of the type that run something in background (as in another process) for a brief period of time, mostly this is used for su.
> 
> The fixed kernel binary is coming likely tomorrow. The impatient ones can just cherrypick this commit into their kernel source: https://www.codeauro...34d7ee31adf99c6
> 
> Enjoy.


Woot! NIce work Green and everyone who posted crash reports...great community effort.


----------



## lovleshgarg (Aug 22, 2011)

show -1984 has released his kernel version including the fixes for kernel crashes. Both TiBu and Adobe Photoshop Touch Working now. Huraay!!!!
Grab the kernel here:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/15857-kerneljan23bricked-kernel263514v031cm9maxoc1914192cifsl2pushuv/


----------



## valord (Jan 23, 2012)

I lost my wifi with that kernel.


----------



## Milofoxburr (Jan 23, 2012)

valord said:


> I lost my wifi with that kernel.


Wifi working fine for me with that Kernel. No issues at all actually and I overclocked to 1.7ghz


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

Thanks green!

Sent from my CM9 TouchPad


----------



## rimpys (Jan 26, 2012)

Hi Guys, I would really appreciate if someone can assist and help me to fix the issue. My tablet is keep restarting (not a certain reason). I did fix permission while booting using CMW. 
but still issue is there. When I am trying to run "Fix permission" from GUI (from Android APK), its just crashing each time after processing 2-3 files. I re-installed everything, cleaned touchpad by erasing data and application, but no successes.

Please let me know if there is any way to log the issue or monitoring the processes if something is creating problem. This condition is just after installing CM9 0,5. I have not even installed any application from myside.


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

TIBU worked fine for me after I changed it to use the system busybox in TIBU prefs.


----------



## jinchoung (Sep 16, 2011)

tweet deck crashed me.


----------



## milski65 (Jun 10, 2011)

jinchoung said:


> tweet deck crashed me.


Ditto. Only fc app so far.


----------

